# Need Viewsat Sat Files



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

I have a Viewsat Extreme I am planning to sell. Before I do I want to up load the latest sat files, because the original files (cir 2003-04) are out of date. Any idea where I can get them. I have a copy of the Viewsat loader, so I'm okay there.

Thanks


----------

